# Cats do/will you have them?



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Since we live on a hobby farm in the country we have cats for rodent control. I was sitting here this morning thinking about the cats and their benefits. Rodents can ruin a lot of stocked food. It seems that a lot of infectious diseases are spread by rodents, so why doesn't every one have a few? 

We have 2 inside cats and 7 outside cats. Before anyone gets upset about outside cats and Colorado winters, they have a place to go when it gets cold.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shoot the cat or just shoot the rodents first .... what's the difference?

A real man owns a cat eating dog.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Since we live on a hobby farm in the country we have cats for rodent control. I was sitting here this morning thinking about the cats and their benefits. Rodents can ruin a lot of stocked food. It seems that a lot of infectious diseases are spread by rodents, so why doesn't every one have a few?
> 
> We have 2 inside cats and 7 outside cats. Before anyone gets upset about outside cats and Colorado winters, they have a place to go when it gets cold.


Cats are useful when it comes to pests. I had many cats growing up and they were all outside cats and they did fine in MN winters. I do not have any cats and will not have any.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Shoot the cat or just shoot the rodents first .... what's the difference?
> 
> A real man owns a cat eating dog.


A real man owns dogs and cats. They each have their place. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Cats are useful when it comes to pests. I had many cats growing up and they were all outside cats and they did fine in MN winters. I do not have any cats and will not have any.


Why will you not have any?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Shoot the cat or just shoot the rodents first .... what's the difference?
> 
> A real man owns a cat eating dog.


It's a felony to shoot a domestic animal in my jurisdiction. I will also exercise my rights to defend my pets life with deadly force if need be.

Be careful what you decide to shoot, you never know who or what's watching Mr A Watchman.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> A real man owns dogs and cats. They each have their place. :tango_face_smile:


Oh boy, you cat people never give it up. (A Watchman is wondering which neighbor is prime for an afternoon of "kick the cat")


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Why will you not have any?


I manage my own pests and do not tolerate cats peeing on things, as they do when they are upset.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have cats running around everywhere in our part of da hood. We have took two in to raise and we have one who lives on the front porch and refuses to leave. One is a pretty good ratter..birder..the other two aint every functional but the dog enjoys having them around. Those critters eat a lot.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> It's a felony to shoot a domestic animal in my jurisdiction. I will also exercise my rights to defend my pets life with deadly force if need be.
> 
> Be careful what you decide to shoot, you never know who or what's watching Mr A Watchman.


Okay, so that all can participate ........ when I wink at ya right before I impart words of wisdom ....... it's a sign that dry sarcastic humor is on the way. Okay?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> It's a felony to shoot a domestic animal in my jurisdiction. I will also exercise my rights to defend my pets life with deadly force if need be.
> 
> Be careful what you decide to shoot, you never know who or what's watching Mr A Watchman.


Cats are deemed a "nuisance animal" in MN and can be shot on sight if you think that they are feral. Leaves a lot of gray area for these bird killers.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Cats just seem to show up here daughter caught a guy dumping a bag of kittens and momma cat down by the gate gave the guy a warning told him it's a long walk back when you have four flats and a leaky radiator. She brought all those cats home


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Funny, when I grew up we and all the surrounding farms had both cats and dogs. They both have a place in controlling unwanted pests. As for them peeing on things, maybe the owners are more to blame then the cats. We have had cats in the house for 15 years and have never had a problem with then peeing on things.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Shoot the cat or just shoot the rodents first .... what's the difference?
> 
> A real man owns a cat eating dog.


I'll sell your dog to the chinese take out


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Cats are deemed a "nuisance animal" in MN and can be shot on sight if you think that they are feral. Leaves a lot of gray area for these bird killers.


Shoot one of my cats or dogs, be ready for a "blanket party" and "kneecapping".


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Shoot one of my cats or dogs, be ready for a "blanket party" and "kneecapping".


Who said anything about dogs? If cats are wandering where they should not be, then fair game.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Since we live on a hobby farm in the country we have cats for rodent control. I was sitting here this morning thinking about the cats and their benefits. Rodents can ruin a lot of stocked food. It seems that a lot of infectious diseases are spread by rodents, so why doesn't every one have a few?
> 
> We have 2 inside cats and 7 outside cats. Before anyone gets upset about outside cats and Colorado winters, they have a place to go when it gets cold.


You are absolutely correct Auntie. Cats, especially mom cats (their the hunters) are a great aid in controling pests. They will more than earn their keep in a long term SHTF event in which agriculture is a large part of your survival plan. Even human waste, garbage can attract rats.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Who said anything about dogs? If cats are wandering where they should not be, then fair game.


Cats or dogs, if they are not crapping or harassing my other animals are free to pass on through in peace. They are more than welcome to the mice woodchucks rabbits and other varmints.

While cutting the fields last week, even had a yote following the tractor and culling the mice. Usually not happy with them but he was doing me a favor. I even stopped cutting, took a pee break, and he had no concern and kept on mousing 30 yds away. He knew I was not after him, deer season he'd a been hightailing it. If they get predatory with domestic animals near the house they get lead poisoning. Same with the weasels fishers and fox.

I had problems with mice and voles in the garden this summer, resorted to traps. The fox caught on to that and cleaned the traps each night for me. Traps would be nearby, but empty. Fox are great mousers too.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah if they are a mouser and dont kill game animals I am down for cats. Got one now that was a rescue of sorts thats a Blue Russian that thinks he is a Sabertooth Tiger that will destroy anything he can attack that wont eat him first! Even lap dawgs are on the menu here for him!!!

Yeah I think Rodents in a SHTF situation or just around the farm stead are going to be a major issue always and yes the ones here have quiet the reputation for being carriers of various nasties and reproduce like roaches!


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a indoor cat. She hasn't been outside since she was small enough to fit in the palm of my hand. I have had her for about 12 years. She lets me know when there are mice in the house, but doesn't kill them. Lots of fun to have around, and chases spiders too! She only eats dry cat food. Nothing else. Not even hot dogs or food scraps. Kinda weird for a cat, but that's ok with me. My wife hates her, but hey the cat was here way before the wife! Oh, yeah, I have 3 cat eating dogs outside....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

had to bring in a preggo mommy cat 3 years ago to stock the barn. . now we have 15-20 of the buggers running around.... they control the mice.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> had to bring in a preggo mommy cat 3 years ago to stock the barn. . now we have 15-20 of the buggers running around.... they control the mice.


Make sure they all get their shots, worth investing in some frontline too, fleas and ticks suck.

BTW, frontline for X large dogs is the same formula and costs just a bit more than cat dosage. Put the dog dosage in a capped vial and you can do a cat for a whole summer, 0.5-mL/cat, use a cheap disposable syringe w/O needle to dispense.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

unfortunately, we'll probably be shooting feral cats & dogs by the cartload in a SHTF situation .... read the other day Dallas is already in that situation - people left their dogs run wild - now something like 9,000 feral dogs roaming around in killer packs ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> unfortunately, we'll probably be shooting feral cats & dogs by the cartload in a SHTF situation .... read the other day Dallas is already in that situation - people left their dogs run wild - now something like 9,000 feral dogs roaming around in killer packs ....


Lewis and Clark journals stated they all liked (eating) dog (and horse) better than deer and elk!

Feral dog packs are nasty. That's 12ga OO buck time


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Reasonable number of Cats always welcome. They serve a purpose.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Make sure they all get their shots, worth investing in some frontline too, fleas and ticks suck.
> 
> BTW, frontline for X large dogs is the same formula and costs just a bit more than cat dosage. Put the dog dosage in a capped vial and you can do a cat for a whole summer, 0.5-mL/cat, use a cheap disposable syringe w/O needle to dispense.


They are barn cats....... hard enough to catch them, let alone give em shots... we let them stay in the barn and give them scraps.. they eat mice... that is the extent of our relationship!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like me some Cat as much as the next guy. Just throwin 'that out there.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> They are barn cats....... hard enough to catch them, let alone give em shots... we let them stay in the barn and give them scraps.. they eat mice... that is the extent of our relationship!


O.K., but they can start their own flea epidemic, and we just had rabies go around in the wild here again. And almost forgot, fleas carry plague too. Might be able to get the crunchy types to come over and


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I like me some Cat as much as the next guy. Just throwin 'that out there.


Slippy you are thinking of pussy...........a dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have three cats at present, one that is going on 17 years old, one that is four and a stray, age unknown.

The old one has done her share of rodent control, and now occupies a space of honor on the bed, she gets Friskies canned to eat.

The other two keep the rodents out of the garden and the birds out of the seeds, they do a good job on the damn mice and tree rats.

I don't worry about the mice getting into the food stores, they cannot get in, neither can bugs. 

If I would ever catch someone hurting any of my animals, they (person) will get shot.

I might let the dogs have a meal out of them first.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Cats are great, but you have to have a low flame and lots of tangy BBQ sauce


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jdeeregreen said:


> I have a indoor cat. She hasn't been outside since she was small enough to fit in the palm of my hand. I have had her for about 12 years. She lets me know when there are mice in the house, but doesn't kill them. Lots of fun to have around, and chases spiders too! She only eats dry cat food. Nothing else. Not even hot dogs or food scraps. Kinda weird for a cat, but that's ok with me. My wife hates her, but hey the cat was here way before the wife! Oh, yeah, I have 3 cat eating dogs outside....


Our latest addition which is now a half grown kitten named Stella is being groomed as an indoor cat. Wife takes her out on a leash occasionally..which she really likes. She is hard on the house plants. She has bonded with our old fixed Tom Cat who goes out all night and sleeps all day. Sorta like the husband the old maid never did marry.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have no useable yard and no time to walk dogs right now. We rescued 2 cats from the shelter and keep them indoors. Both cats
keep the house de-bugged and one of them acts like a dog and actually growls when he hears anything unusual, my watch cat!
I'm a dog guy but I really like these 2 critters and glad we took em home!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a dog guy but I have been around cats and dogs all my life, or should I say, the women I have been around in my life have had cats. What is it with women and cats? I am allergic to cats so I can only do one and I have to be careful of where my hands go after handling the cat. My grandmothers cat used to bring mice to the front door to let her see before taking it off and eating it. My wife is currently between cats ( Old crazy ass Max wondered off after 8 years ) but I am sure one day she will come home with a cute little kitten and be all crazy about it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd take in a good mouser in need of shelter, but it'd have to live in the garage. Hubs and son are both allergic. Not all cats are good mousers. Some are lazy. Another mouth to feed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Annie said:


> I'd take in a good mouser in need of shelter, but it'd have to live in the garage. Hubs and son are both allergic. Not all cats are good mousers. Some are lazy. Another mouth to feed.


the females teach their offspring the fine art of mousing - you need the right breeding stock if you want a colony of good mousers ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> O.K., but they can start their own flea epidemic, and we just had rabies go around in the wild here again. And almost forgot, fleas carry plague too. Might be able to get the crunchy types to come over and


In that case Dollar Store sells mouse traps for cheap. Just sayin'.


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

we have three indoor cats and a couple of barn cats. our pets are part of the family.i grew up with dogs,bird and rabbit dogs. but i really like the cats now.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> In that case Dollar Store sells mouse traps for cheap. Just sayin'.


Screw store brought traps








P.S. the fleas and ticks drown too


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Screw store brought traps
> View attachment 25770
> 
> 
> P.S. the fleas and ticks drown too


I use one of those in the feed storage area. They work great. The picture doesn't show water in the bucket.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Dawn dish soap kills fleas.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There are a few things you can do for fleas. 

Put Diatomaceous Earth where the outside cats sleep or spend a fair amount of time. In the house you can make rosemary and wormwood powder and sprinkle it on your carpets, chairs etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Screw store brought traps
> View attachment 25770
> 
> 
> P.S. the fleas and ticks drown too





Auntie said:


> I use one of those in the feed storage area. They work great. The picture doesn't show water in the bucket.


I'm with you Auntie,

A few inches of water makes the little rodent have to tread water for a while until his little legs and arms give out and he sinks to the bottom, breathing his last breath of Dos hydronated oxygen..... BWAHAHAHAHAHA! (Thats H20 for all you non-illegals) :vs_laugh:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Oppossums are very good too for grubs, rats, mice, snakes etc etc. I have one, his name is Leonitus, and he does kill allot of moles.. Likes Chicken bones too.
Cats rarely get sick when eating bad meat, as they wont eat scraps, because they kill their meals.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> unfortunately, we'll probably be shooting feral cats & dogs by the cartload in a SHTF situation .... read the other day Dallas is already in that situation - people left their dogs run wild - now something like 9,000 feral dogs roaming around in killer packs ....


Well before some jack booted thugs kicked her off..we had a cute little Ruskie lady on here called Toranto Gal who survived the collapse of some part of the USSR back in the 80's. She said her Mama made soap out of dog fat and cats was known as roof rabbits. She also say when it comes to barter..concentrate on vodka..marlboros and toliet paper. What a gal. Now how she wound up as Canadian eh? Not quite sure I remember that part of the story..but do know I heard it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I use one of those in the feed storage area. They work great. The picture doesn't show water in the bucket.


Auntie, that's a dead floater in the bucket!

I keep the bottle centered and a ramp or 2 X 4 to let the little devils run up for the peanut butter. Last fall cleared out nearly 50 from the barns, I just reset all the buckets for this fall. Just dump them out and rinse with a little soapy bleach and add 5" water. Never have to touch them at all. A warning, in warm weather, check things daily or a half dozen can raise a stench in a couple days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well before some jack booted thugs kicked her off..we had a cute little Ruskie lady on here called Toranto Gal who survived the collapse of some part of the USSR back in the 80's. She said her Mama made soap out of dog fat and cats was known as roof rabbits. She also say when it comes to barter..concentrate on vodka..marlboros and toliet paper. What a gal. Now how she wound up as Canadian eh? Not quite sure I remember that part of the story..but do know I heard it.


Is that what happened to TG? I miss her too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Me too. She had some good stories about breastes feeding.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Oppossums are very good too for grubs, rats, mice, snakes etc etc. I have one, his name is Leonitus, and he does kill allot of moles.. Likes Chicken bones too.
> Cats rarely get sick when eating bad meat, as they wont eat scraps, because they kill their meals.


I heard on the net they can catch rats. Not sure how they do that. The ones we have seem to move pretty slow. Know they like to eat the food we put out for the old front porch kitty. My daddy said he saw them running out of rotten dead cow carcasses along the highway. Good thing is the Dog Catcher lady says they aint often got rabies. Now she say skunks can get it spontaneously. You ever heard that?


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I live in the desert (bugged out years ago, why wait) surrounded by hundreds of thousands of acres, nay, millions, of acres of field mice, little desert chipmunks, and pack rats, sage rats, desert rats, whatever you want to call them. Cute little buggers, big eyes and big round ears, they get sizable, can defeat a normal mouse trap, and have a penchant for filling up your engine compartment, overnight, with weeds, juniper cuttings, prickly pear chunks, sticks, shiny pebbles, dry dog food, .22 cases, even found some 7.62 and 8mm brass, more juniper cuttings, little baby sage rats, let's have some more cactus chunks, chew up critical wiring, and generally crap and pee all over everything. 

Now, in my 66 years, the only time I have not had at least one cat was the first year I was here. I had given my son my current cats due to concerns about coyotes and raptors, but they ran off, looking for me, I suppose (they did that once before, went back to the house we'd moved from when I went on a trip for a few days). I like cats and they like me. When I walk down the street in town cats come up to me, total strangers. All my life this has happened, where ever I go. The Cat Man. 

Anyway, I decided I needed a cat, a year without a cat is an eternity to The Cat Man, so I went to town looking, and wound up with a puppy (Scooter, Labrador/some kind of ranch dog, maybe some coyote) and some advice about using dryer anti static sheets under the hood to keep the rats out. Sure thing. Do I really look like I'll fall for that? So, I tried it. Liberal applications of traps, peanut butter, and a variety of air guns, too. Well, a few months later I went back looking for cats again, and got a couple kittens, brothers, Cisco Kit and Poncho. I've always thought cats are better in pairs. The dog, Scooter, still a puppy at seven months, had never seen a cat before, had no idea what these were, and they looked like fun, but when they started eating her Puppy Chow she figured she better get in there, too, before it's too late, so, within an hour of bringing them home they are all eating out of the same dish. 

Not much has changed. The kittens were pretty wild, as kittens are, insane, really, hallucinating all over the place, chasing phantoms and being way better than, even, Candid Camera reruns. They really took to Scooter, would nuzzle her and lick on her, and she's so mellow she just let them. She started lactating (I sheet you not) despite not even ever having her first heat, and nursed those dang kittens until they got their adult teeth. They just love her. Heck with me, if it's a choice between the two, they always go to the dog first. They think they are dogs. They follow along on hikes...I used to have one that rode horseback with me, and I'd shoot him sparrows and black birds for snacks with a Ruger Bearcat. 

Anyway, no more rat nests under the hood. No more desert chipmunks in the tomatoes, and I've not seen a mouse in years. They'll even tackle a jack rabbit and drag it home. ("Hey, check this out! It was running by and I juuust barely got a hook into it..."). Got really lively in the one-room cabin one night when they rassled a big ol' jack rabbit through the cat door, very much alive. The cats were so proud. I did caulk up the bullet holes, thanks for remembering. In winter they pile on the bed with me and the dog and increase the comfort level substantially. They say just watching a cat sleep will lower your blood pressure 10 points...when they get to purring and buzzing away, life is good. All is well. And every now and then I'll come across a little gut pile or a rat head out in the sage brush, and I know that Cisco Kit and his esrtwhile sidekick Poncho are on the job.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Auntie, that's a dead floater in the bucket!
> 
> I keep the bottle centered and a ramp or 2 X 4 to let the little devils run up for the peanut butter. Last fall cleared out nearly 50 from the barns, I just reset all the buckets for this fall. Just dump them out and rinse with a little soapy bleach and add 5" water. Never have to touch them at all. A warning, in warm weather, check things daily or a half dozen can raise a stench in a couple days.


Sorry my eyes are not what they used to be. If you use antifreeze it will keep them from smelling. If you use antifreeze you need to make sure that no other animals can get to it. I keep a piece of chicken wire over the top, the mice can get in but nothing else can.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Auntie said:


> There are a few things you can do for fleas.
> 
> Put Diatomaceous Earth where the outside cats sleep or spend a fair amount of time. In the house you can make rosemary and wormwood powder and sprinkle it on your carpets, chairs etc.


Great info, my mother took in a stray cat and her house was filthy with fleas.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

liked (eating) dog (and horse) better than deer and elk! When I was maybe ten, my brother worked at a dog kennel, fed the dogs horse meat, good stuff. Mother didn't approve of me or my brother letting me eat horse meat, it was cooked, what the hay? Never had and hope I never will have dog.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> liked (eating) dog (and horse) better than deer and elk! When I was maybe ten, my brother worked at a dog kennel, fed the dogs horse meat, good stuff. Mother didn't approve of me or my brother letting me eat horse meat, it was cooked, what the hay? Never had and hope I never will have dog.


If anyone here has not read the L + C journals they should. I have a complete hard copy, but they are available online too. Those were hard men living in a hard time. There are several volumes each with hundreds of pages. Describes the land, the people, the animals, and how they survived/prepped for years

Enjoy!!!

Journals of the Lewis and Clark Expedition


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Sorry my eyes are not what they used to be. If you use antifreeze it will keep them from smelling. If you use antifreeze you need to make sure that no other animals can get to it. I keep a piece of chicken wire over the top, the mice can get in but nothing else can.


I guess the antifreeze does "pickle them". You can use the non-toxic stuff too. I just try to clean them all out before we have a hard freeze. Have not tried chicken wire, I guess as I like to the catch interloper chipmunks and squirrels too, they are a bit more nimble

Concerning fleas your advice is good. Most important is to not let an infestation start. Care for all your animals, run a flea comb over them all a couple times a week. If you find any, take action *before* the problem gets snowballing. Much easier to get rid of a few than deal with hundreds/infestation.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> I heard on the net they can catch rats. Not sure how they do that. The ones we have seem to move pretty slow. Know they like to eat the food we put out for the old front porch kitty. My daddy said he saw them running out of rotten dead cow carcasses along the highway. Good thing is the Dog Catcher lady says they aint often got rabies. Now she say skunks can get it spontaneously. You ever heard that?


The Vet told me opossums cant get rabies, due to their body temperature, unlike raccoons etc.
I will never mess with a skunk, as it isn't worth it.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Since we live on a hobby farm in the country we have cats for rodent control. I was sitting here this morning thinking about the cats and their benefits. Rodents can ruin a lot of stocked food. It seems that a lot of infectious diseases are spread by rodents, so why doesn't every one have a few?
> 
> We have 2 inside cats and 7 outside cats. Before anyone gets upset about outside cats and Colorado winters, they have a place to go when it gets cold.


We've got 4. No rodents. Even tiny bugs are not safe from the two males.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Forget Soylent Green ........wait until they spring it on ya that Spam is really cat meat!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If anyone here has not read the L + C journals they should. I have a complete hard copy, but they are available online too. Those were hard men living in a hard time. There are several volumes each with hundreds of pages. Describes the land, the people, the animals, and how they survived/prepped for years

Enjoy!!!

Journals of the Lewis and Clark Expedition

Thanks for the link, its my day off, got something decent to read.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Can't have a cat here " Kelly my dog will eat them " . she hates cats .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

While I don't own any cats, I would never harm one. I have dogs and love to feed the wild birds in the winter months. I supply water and a bath year round to my feather friends (heat tape around the bird bath keeps water from freezing). I have no problems with cats we had them when I was growing up, but probably would be trouble with my feeding birds. My wife does put out food for the ferral cats in the winter though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> Can't have a cat here " Kelly my dog will eat them " . she hates cats .


You need a bigger cat


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You might want to consider moving back to Texas. Surely the statute of limitations has expired on whatever unfortunate circumstances caused your untimely departure. Kindly let us know about that. How far do you live from Sheriff Joe?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

We feed,catch, spay/neuter, tattoo and release or find them a home. Cats that is....not people.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> We feed,catch, spay/neuter, tattoo and release or find them a home. Cats that is....not people.


Some people need neutering also, BLM for example.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Some people need neutering also, BLM for example.


Don't forget to spay the females!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> While I don't own any cats, I would never harm one. I have dogs and love to feed the wild birds in the winter months. I supply water and a bath year round to my feather friends (heat tape around the bird bath keeps water from freezing). I have no problems with cats we had them when I was growing up, but probably would be trouble with my feeding birds. My wife does put out food for the ferral cats in the winter though.


Watch that you don't put out too much bird food at any one time. It'll attract rodents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> ...catch, spay/neuter, tattoo and release..._*them to find a job and *_a home...


For a moment I thought you stole my 2020 Presidential Campaign Welfare Platform. I almost put you on Ignore! :vs_smirk:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> Watch that you don't put out too much bird food at any one time. It'll attract rodents.


Well the rats around here prefer Squirrel food. Thats how I manage to lure them up to shoot them with the high dollar pellet gun. Kindly dont make me show the pics again. Thanks. That springer can turn them wrong side out. It moves faster than a lot of .22 LRs and its baffled. The wifey says it sounds like somebody using a staple gun from in the house. The nosey neighbors would ever gusss anybody is killing rats in the vicinity.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I gotta couple of Adaptee's...10 years old now...great mousers!....and they will be replaced if SHTF sooner. I live in one of those places where you have to have em fixed....Come SHTF there will be wild breeding of cats all over....Easy to pick up Kittens!


BTW my Mousers are inside cats and sleep on dads back ROFL! Total hell in the summer heat.....Total comfort in the winter....I never run em off!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Cats make wonderful targets! 😁


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting USA Today article from 2013 reports cats kill up to 3.7 billion birds annually in the continental U.S. and from 6.9 to 20.7 billion mammals every year.

Cats kill up to 3.7B birds annually


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Annie said:


> Watch that you don't put out too much bird food at any one time. It'll attract rodents.


No problem...feral cats.


----------

